
The Usefulness of Useless Knowledge (1939) [pdf] - notoriousarun
https://library.ias.edu/files/UsefulnessHarpers.pdf
======
parasthinker
Highly recommended lecture in this age where applied science is preferentially
granted, A very interesting view from the Institute for Advanced Study of
Princeton.

~~~
notoriousarun
Yes, home to world's smartest people
[https://www.theverge.com/2013/10/4/4799326/day-at-genius-
cam...](https://www.theverge.com/2013/10/4/4799326/day-at-genius-camp-the-
institute-for-advanced-study)

------
jamesnyc
Today's society conditioning doesn't support curious mentalities.

~~~
notoriousarun
How we can change that conditioning?

